# Books? II



## Missy

Hi Everyone, I thought I would start a 2nd Books thread as the old one was getting a bit large and difficult to find suggestions (and it dates back 2 years) Here is the link if you want to check it out.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1633&highlight=book

So share what you have been reading. Fiction, non fiction.... there are other threads for Dog Books. If you put your reads in list form I will copy and paste them into this top thread to make it easier. Let's add a star rating to each title --since we will only be sharing books we at least like...

*** a good read
**** a really good read
***** couldn't put it down.

can't wait. I need a good book.

THE LIST. 
Heart & Soul-Maeve Binchy. (Ann LOVED)
Eat this-Not That Supermarket Survival Guide by David Zinczenko Non Fiction (Beth) 
Still Alice by Lisa Genova ( Jill gives ****)
Outliers: The Story of Success by Malcolm Gladwell Non Fiction**** (poornima) 
Alex and Me: Dr. Irene Pepperberg. ***** (poornima) 
Intelligence and How to Get It: Richard E. Nisbett: Non Fiction****(poornima)
The Appeal, The Associate, by John Grisham ** (poornima) 
Sue Grafton's alphabet mysteries. (poornima)
Lottery by Patricia Wood (Kim) 
An Irish Country Doctor by Patrick Taylor (Ann)
Jodi Picoult's "Handle With Care". (jill) 
Culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson (dog care) ***** (jill) 
"On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals" by Turid Rugaas (dog care) **** (Especially for foster families and those adopting timid or "damaged" dogs) (Jill) 
"People of the Book" Geraldine Brooks (Maryanne)
"The Middle Place" by Kelly Corrigan. 3.5 stars (Jill)

__________________


----------



## Scooter's Family

I LOVED the new Maeve Binchy book Heart & Soul. All of her books are so well written that I look forward to her next one coming out and she's one of the few I'll buy in hard cover.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Non-Fiction too, huh?
Ok, not that I'll impress anyone with my refined literary tastes, but I'm reading 'Eat this-Not That Supermarket Survival Guide' by David Zinczenko. 
It's fascinating (to me, anyway) to read about what is in food that you pop in your mouth on a daily basis-a real eye opener and makes you rethink what's in your fridge. 
Other than that, I can only recommend some great books for anyone that may have a 8-10 year old daughter, LOL.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I have that too Beth! So many things that I thought were healthy really aren't when you compare them to other things, freaked me out! No more whomp-em cinnamon rolls on school mornings for my kids!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Rating: ****
I just read "Still Alice" by Lisa Genova (fiction) about a woman with early onset Alzheimer's - from her perspective. Very moving and I enjoyed it (if that's the right word to use with this topic). Left me thinking about it for a long time after.

I'm currently reading Jodi Picoult's new book "Handle With Care". Another one of her moral dilemma books. Good start, I'll wait to rate it until I've finished. 


Dog related:

I also just finished "Culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson and *****
"On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals" by Turid Rugaas **** Especially for foster families and those adopting timid or "damaged" dogs.

Both were very good and have given me a whole new perspective on communicating with Cody & Tess. I'm putting together some info on "Calming Signals" for a new thread. Both provide excellent day-to-day tools.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Don't know about that one, my mom had Alzheimer's. Is it sad?


----------



## luv3havs

I recently read the book, Still Alice, and found it fascinating and hard to put down. It's quite a read, written from the viewpoint of the person who has early onset Alzheimers. It's fiction, but very well-researched and the science in it is fascinating. 
Yes, it's sad.


----------



## Scooter's Family

That one may hit too close to a nerve for me then. Thanks for giving me the heads-up.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Scooter's Family said:


> That one may hit too close to a nerve for me then. Thanks for giving me the heads-up.


I'm not sure I thought of it as sad... I guess through parts of it, but not the end....I found it somewhat comforting....


----------



## Poornima

1) *Outliers: The Story of Success by Malcolm Gladwell *****: 
He takes a close look at what factors impact success of an individual. A fascinating read.

2) *Alex and Me: Dr. Irene Pepperberg.* ***** : 
Like Marley and Me, Alex and Me tugs at your heart strings. I always believed that entire creation is connected and intelligent. Here is the famous grey parrot Alex who proves it. Make sure you have box of tissues beside you.

3) *Intelligence and How to Get It: Richard E. Nisbett*: **** 
Another fascinating study of how cultures, families, environment can impact IQ, and that IQ is not solely determined by genetics as it was previously thought.

I finished The Appeal, The Associate by John Grisham a few days ago. I would give it just ** stars. The Associate is more like the Firm but very weak plot, especially the ending. The Appeal has a great tempo but I personally felt let down by the ending.

I love Sue Grafton's alphabet mysteries. I recently read her " C for Corpse" and enjoyed it thoroughly.

*Added*: _Some of you might be interested in listening to audio books. So I thought you would like to know that www.audible.com is a great website to subscribe to. We download books to our computers and then to the iPods. My DH listens to books on his way to work and back. I listen to books doing chores around the house, waiting in lines, traveling etc. We buy hardcopies of the books only if we really like the book or if the book is available on Kindle, we get a digital copy on it. We have over 200 books now in digital format._


----------



## ivyagogo

I'm still working my way through the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon. I totally love it. I am almost done with the fifth book, The Fiery Cross.


----------



## trueblue

I just finished one of the best books I ever read....Lottery by Patricia Wood. What a great story! Definitely a must read.


----------



## Poornima

trueblue said:


> I just finished one of the best books I ever read....Lottery by Patricia Wood. What a great story! Definitely a must read.


Thanks for the recommendation. I ordered it. The reviews are great!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm reading An Irish Country Doctor  by Patrick Taylor right now. He's written two other books following this one and they're good, enjoyable books. Nothing earth shattering, just nice stories with likable characters.


----------



## Thumper

Good Idea, Missy.

I will take some time and go copy and paste all of the remaining suggestions and put them back into the first post, so at least they are there from that thread. 

But the 2nd thread is a good idea, since more great books have been coming out and there are SO many new members here  

I wish I had more reading time. I have neglected my library books that I just checked out


----------



## ls-indy

> I'm still working my way through the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon. I totally love it. I am almost done with the fifth book, The Fiery Cross.


The next book, "An Echo in the Bone" is due out September 2009. The series is good "escapism" reading....


----------



## Mraymo

I'm reading "People of the Book" for my book club. I've just started it, I'll let you know how I like it once I get further into it. Has anyone else read this?


----------



## luv3havs

Is that by Geraldine Brooks?
I just finished reading Year of Wonders, by her and it was really good!


----------



## ls-indy

Mraymo said:


> I'm reading "People of the Book" for my book club. I've just started it, I'll let you know how I like it once I get further into it. Has anyone else read this?


Yes - I read it several weeks ago. It was interesting but not my favorite. I think I expected more from it....and ended up with it being okay. Interesting premise....


----------



## Jill in Mich

I just finished "The Middle Place" by Kelly Corrigan. 3.5 stars? True story of a woman in her 30's with breast cancer who's father is then diagnosed with bladder cancer. The "middle place" is that spot emotionally/psychologically when we still feel like a child (when dealing with our parents) but also an adult. I'm reading it for a book club - I found it tough to read because she had very realistic descriptions of the emotions/thoughts you have when you're going through the cancer struggle.


----------



## Mraymo

luv2havs said:


> Is that by Geraldine Brooks?
> I just finished reading Year of Wonders, by her and it was really good!


Yes, it is. I like it so far. I'm about 1/3 of the way thru. I'll let you know how I like it once I'm done.


----------



## Missy

I am about 2/3 through The Story of Edgar Sawtelle by David Wroblewski. and I am just loving it!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I liked it too Missy.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm reading Pretty in Plaid by Jen Lancaster, I've read all of her books and think she's hilarious!!! Great vacation reading and if you're around my age you'll identify with all of what she's referring to in the books. Very funny!


----------



## Mraymo

I finished reading People of the Book by Geraldin Brooks. I really enjoyed it. It was interesting because there were short stories inside the main story. The stories were from all over the world and all different historical times. It was really interesting.


----------



## tabby2

What a great thread -- I just saw it and I love to read, so this'll be wonderful. 

Here are some of mine:

The Skull Mantra by Eliot Peterson (mystery set in Tibet; terrific)
Billy Straight by Jonathan Kellerman
Mallory's Oracle by Carol O'Connell
The Stephanie Plum books by Janet Evanovich (verrrry funny!)
Wish You Were Here and Rest in Pieces by Rita Mae Brown (anyone who loves animals will love these mysteries told from the animals' perspective)
Ill Wind by Rachel Caine
Gabriel's Ghost by Linnea Sinclair


----------



## Alexa

Just finished "The Help" by Kathryn Stockett...one of the best books I've ever read!!! If you liked The Secret Life of Bees, you're going to love this one!


----------



## mckennasedona

I just finished, "The Art of Racing in the Rain" by Garth Stein. I read it in a day. If you liked "Marley and Me" you'd like this one.
I am currently reading "The No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency" the first in a series by Alexander McCall Smith about a lady private detective in Botswana in Africa. A friend loaned it to me and I am enjoying it. I think there are 8 books in the series.


----------



## Jill in Mich

I just finished "Sarah's Key" by Tatiana de Rosnay - I absolutely *LOVED IT!* Definitely one of my top 10 favorites. Set in France, bounces between a young Jewish, French girl during WWII and a middle-aged woman currently living in Paris. Wonderfully written, historical information I knew nothing about (even though the book is a novel), and one of those stories that stays with you long after you've finished.


----------



## Carefulove

*The Black Dagger Brotherhood Series* ***** (+ some more)
There are 7 books so far (next coming out in April 2010). These were "A"mazing. Staying up until 5AM amazing!:wink:
PS: Vampire Romance-Fiction.


----------



## trueblue

Jill in Mich said:


> I just finished "Sarah's Key" by Tatiana de Rosnay - I absolutely *LOVED IT!* Definitely one of my top 10 favorites. Set in France, bounces between a young Jewish, French girl during WWII and a middle-aged woman currently living in Paris. Wonderfully written, historical information I knew nothing about (even though the book is a novel), and one of those stories that stays with you long after you've finished.


I loved it too! I just finished My Sister's Keeper...good read. Started Edgar Sawtelle this morning.


----------



## Jill in Mich

trueblue said:


> I loved it too! I just finished My Sister's Keeper...good read. Started Edgar Sawtelle this morning.


"My Sister's Keeper" was my favorite Jodi Picoult book. It was the first one I read and none of her others ever measured up to that one. (The others were good, just not as good.


----------



## Missy

I'm reading THE HELP right now...liking it very much. I loved THE STORY SISTERS by Alice Hoffman. A lot of her books are formulaic but this one stood out and is a great read I think for everyone but I especially could relate because I am one of three sisters. And even though we were nothing like the story sisters I could relate to the dynamics.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm reading The Twenties Girl by Sophie Kinsella. She wrote the Shopaholic series of books, I really like her.


----------



## trueblue

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm reading The Twenties Girl by Sophie Kinsella. She wrote the Shopaholic series of books, I really like her.


That's on my list of to-reads. I love her books because there's always at least one thing in them that makes me laugh out loud. I just read a book by her, but written under the name Madeleine Wickham or something like that, called Sleeping Arrangements. It was a very light and easy read...nothing deep or meaningful, but it was fun.


----------



## trueblue

Jill in Mich said:


> "My Sister's Keeper" was my favorite Jodi Picoult book. It was the first one I read and none of her others ever measured up to that one. (The others were good, just not as good.


Jill, I could NOT believe the ending! I wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## trueblue

I know Alexa joined, but did anyone else sign up on http://www.goodreads.com? I love it because you basically get to inventory your physical bookshelves and keep track of what you have and haven't read. I've also gotten some really good books based on others' recommendations/ratings. Let me know if you sign up so I can add you as a friend and check out your books!

For those of you who haven't read Edgar Sawtelle, I highly recommend it. I thought it was a great book. Didn't expect the ending at all.


----------



## Missy

I signed up Kim. add me. I would love to see your library. I haven't quite figured it out yet. Anyone read the new Dan Brown?


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy said:


> I signed up Kim. add me. I would love to see your library. I haven't quite figured it out yet. Anyone read the new Dan Brown?


I haven't read the new Dan Brown yet but definitely looking forward to it. I enjoyed his other ones.

I'm currently reading Olive Kitteridge for my book group. It's gotten great reviews but I'm not liking it. For me the problem could be that it's a group of short stories and I don't especially like that format.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just finished Olive Kitteridge and I liked it but didn't love it. My husband is reading the new Dan Brown, almost done, but it's on his Kindle so I won't read it. I'm tired of his books like I got tired of John Grisham. The format is too similar in book after book.


----------



## psvzum

> Just finished "The Help" by Kathryn Stockett...one of the best books I've ever read!!! If you liked The Secret Life of Bees, you're going to love this one!


I just finished this one, loved it and recommend it.

Wonderful thread. I go through author's and always on the look for new reads.


----------



## SMARTY

One of the best book I've read in a long time is *The Good Thief by Hannah Tinti*, it was finished and sent to my Mom in 2 days.


----------



## Missy

Ohhh I will have to look for *The Good Theif *Sandi.

Jill. I liked but didn't love *Olive Kitredge* too...lots of cranky characters...some how it reminded me of my family however, my dad was a real crank so it felt kind of personal to me... I also thought it was beautifully written

Well, I have 5 pages left of *The Lost Symbol. * Like all his others I have enjoyed it thoroughly but, and a big BUT... it is just like all the others, not as good either. But if you are in need of a Dan Brown fix this one does what the rest did, pull you in for a little ride.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Just bought 'The Lost Symbol' today. Missy, your description is probably as much as I was expecting so I won't be disappointed. 'Olive Kitteridge' is probably a good description of my family also, probably another reason I'm not enjoying it too much!


----------



## SMARTY

FYI....Amazon and Wal-Mart.com are having a price war on recent released books, they are down to $8.95!!!!!!!


----------



## trueblue

Thanks for the tip, Sandi....I just pre-ordered Stephen King's new one, Under the Dome for $9!



SMARTY said:


> FYI....Amazon and Wal-Mart.com are having a price war on recent released books, they are down to $8.95!!!!!!!


----------



## Poornima

Recent reads:
The Murderbook (Johnathan Kellerman) ****
The Sucess Principles (Jack Canfield) ***
The Talent Code (Daniel Coyle) ****
Fade Away (Harlan Coben) ***


----------



## cloe's_mom

"Let the Great World Spin." If you remember the Philip Petit walk between the towers, or have seen "Man on Wire" (great movie!), read this book. It is a finalist for the national book awards and such a great read intertwining so many different lives. Great book.


----------



## mellowbo

Just finished The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and The Girl Who Played with Fire. Both were good although the Tattoo was a little hard for me to get into.
Current read is Half Broke Horse; A True Life Novel by Jeanette Walls of the Glass Castle. Verdict is still out.
Carole


----------



## gelbergirl

I am in the middle of "The Two Mrs. Grenvilles" by Dominick Dunne. Mr. Dunne recently passed away and I figure I'd go for it.


----------



## trueblue

mellowbo said:


> Just finished The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and The Girl Who Played with Fire. Both were good although the Tattoo was a little hard for me to get into.
> Current read is Half Broke Horse; A True Life Novel by Jeanette Walls of the Glass Castle. Verdict is still out.
> Carole


I just finished The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo too. I'm taking a break before heading into the Fire one. I had the same issue with the book. Once I got into it, it was fine, but it took awhile. Now I'm reading The Art of Racing in the Rain.


----------



## SMARTY

My daughter got me The Art of Racing in the Rain for my birthday and I loved it. Very sweet story.


----------



## Mraymo

I've just started reading the Outlander series (I think Ivy recommended it). I finished the first one and rant out to get the 2nd one. I am enjoying them. Lots of romance (and sex) and adventure too. I like the historical aspect of the books too.


----------



## ivyagogo

I am reading the new Outlander right now. It's been hard for me to get into, but now I am very engrossed.

I loved The Girl Who Played With Fire and I can't wait for the next one to be translated. At the rate it took for The Girl Who Played With Fire to come out though, I should probably just go learn Swedish instead. Actually, I read from a lot of people that the translation left much to be desired.


----------



## ivyagogo

I just found out the last book in the Millenium series (Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, Girl Who Played With Fire, Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest) is out in the U.K. I just ordered it from AmazonUK.


----------



## Poornima

Just finished listening to the book " Lottery" by Patricia Wood, Narrated by Paul Michael. Paul Michael does a FANTASTIC job at narration and makes the characters come alive. He makes them so endearing and real. An amazingly engaging, uplifting story of hope and love. 

Book is available on Kindle but I would highly recommend the audio book.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I've been reading very light stuff lately after my trip to Haiti and all of the reading I did to prepare for that. However, I just bought Sarah Palin's book and I'm looking forward to reading it. Can't wait to hear Kim's response to that!!!:evil:


----------



## trueblue

Scooter's Family said:


> I've been reading very light stuff lately after my trip to Haiti and all of the reading I did to prepare for that. However, I just bought Sarah Palin's book and I'm looking forward to reading it. Can't wait to hear Kim's response to that!!!:evil:


So you really like reading fiction, eh Ann? LOL.

I just finished the first of the Sookie Stackhouse series by Charlaine Harris. I was less than impressed. And I just started Under the Dome by my fave author, Stephen King...it is HUGE.


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Kim, I knew it would get you! I don't have much of an opinion about her but do want to read the book. Gavin read both of Obama's books, I'm gonna put her's in between his on the bookshelf!

Gavin's reading the Stephen King book now on his Kindle, he loves him and said the book is really good.


----------



## ivyagogo

I just finished The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest and believe it or not, I found it even better than the first two. I am so sad that there will never be more of them.

I am listening to Under the Dome now and so far so good. Classic Stephen King.


----------



## irnfit

I am a Stephen King fan, but haven't liked his recent books. I just got his new book, The Dome, all 1100 pages of it and am hooked from the first page. I hope the rest of it is a good.


----------



## Missy

trueblue said:


> So you really like reading fiction, eh Ann? LOL.
> 
> I just finished the first of the Sookie Stackhouse series by Charlaine Harris. I was less than impressed. And I just started Under the Dome by my fave author, Stephen King...it is HUGE.


now this is a book I would like to read on my one day Kindle. I almost bought it, but then I couldn't see me reading it in bed...IT IS HUGE!

I am reading Lacuna by Barbara Kingsolver. Having a bit of hard time getting into it. but I will give it a go.

I tried to read Anne Rice's new book, being a big fan of Lestat, and all her otherworldly novels... just couldn't get into it. Can you grow out of the vampire thing? (although the AR novel is not about vampires...but angels I believe) I still LOVE Tru Blood.


----------



## SMARTY

I finished The Wrong Mother last night, it is a pretty good mystery by Sophie Hannah.


----------



## Rita Nelson

My husband finished and I've just started "Inside of A Dog" by Alexandra Horowitz. Very interesting insight into the dog's world and how dogs are bred to interact with humans.


----------



## trueblue

Under the Dome was great. I just love Stephen King beyond words...

I just started The Girl Who Played with Fire, and so far, so good.

I'm not buying any more books until I get my e-reader. If I opt for Kindle, I can have it in 2 days. I have to wait until February for Nook.


----------



## Poornima

U is for Undertow (Sue Grafton) ***1/2


----------



## Poornima

trueblue said:


> Under the Dome was great. I just love Stephen King beyond words...
> 
> I just started The Girl Who Played with Fire, and so far, so good.
> 
> I'm not buying any more books until I get my e-reader. If I opt for Kindle, I can have it in 2 days. *I have to wait until February for Nook*.


Emphasis mine. You may have already done your research. I have a Kindle 2 and my DH had compared various eReaders before selecting it for me. Here is a review of Nook from The New York Times.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/10/t...1&sq=technology section, nook e reader&st=cse


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Scooter's Family said:


> Don't know about that one, my mom had Alzheimer's. Is it sad?


I agree, my Mother is going through this now, and sad is not what I can handle right now! My favorite book is When Crickets Cry by Charles Martin It is Fiction, but one of my all time favorites. You can usually get it from the Library, and you probably will never pay a fine, because you can't put it down. (I could not). Setting is in Atlanta, (Dale and Ann) and in Lake Burton/Rabun. But that is all I will say!


----------



## trueblue

Poornima said:


> Emphasis mine. You may have already done your research. I have a Kindle 2 and my DH had compared various eReaders before selecting it for me. Here is a review of Nook from The New York Times.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/10/t...1&sq=technology section, nook e reader&st=cse


Wow. Thanks. Guess I'll be getting my Kindle in a couple of days. LOL.


----------



## mintchip

since there are so many new kindle owners.........bump


----------



## Poornima

Bump, bump!

Recommendations:
www.audible.com

I subscribe to audible.com and download the books to my computer, then to iPod. I have more than 100 books on iPod. If I really like the book, I get it on Kindle 2. The books I mostly get on Kindle are non-fiction. It is easier to access any page, content in the book in the digital print format than on audio. It feels great going paperless!

We get the NY Times daily on Kindle. One less item to recycle.


----------



## trueblue

I just bought my first e-book, and my Kindle is supposed to arrive today  I got Gumbo Tales: Finding my Place at the New Orleans Table. Will let you know how it goes...


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Got my Kindle for Christmas. Book one was "Last Song" by Nicholas Sparks. I loved it! 2nd book the "NIV Bible" hope to read from it each day. My third book and I really can't stop reading it is "Pursuit of Honor" by Vince Flynn. I am going to be checking back on this thread often.


----------



## danak

My new Kindle has just been delivered to my home and I have to go out tonite. Going to see Nine and can hardly stand it, not getting right home to play with my new toy.


----------



## mintchip

danak said:


> My new Kindle has just been delivered to my home and I have to go out tonite. Going to see Nine and can hardly stand it, not getting right home to play with my new toy.


Enjoy! Nine and the kindle


----------



## Scooter's Family

I can't wait to see that movie Dana! Let me know what you think.

I'm reading the Sarah Palin book right now and so far I'm enjoying. No matter what you think of her politics, this is a hard working woman!

Flynn-You're gonna get me in trouble! I just received a big Amazon order today but looked at the book you suggested and ordered it. My Aunt and Uncle, well they're my ex's Aunt and Uncle but I love them, have a cabin and lots of land in Clayton. Uncle grew up there and still has lots of family there. I can't wait to read this and will pass it on to my cousin so she can read it and pass it on to them! Thanks!!!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

This is terrific. Since I purchased a Kindle I have been reading twice as much. 


So hear goes... if the books that I have related below don't have glowing reviews its because I am tired. I wouldn't list anything that I didn't enjoy or found worth ready.

Shanghai Girls was wonderful, Lisa See is an incredible author. This is the third novel that I have read by this author. The other novel that she wrote that I adored was Snowflower and the Secret Fan. Both are about Women and their strength.

Someone Knows my Name, about a a young girl kidnapped from Africa to become a slave in the South. This is truly one of the best books that I have ever read.

South of Broad, Pat Conroy his latest. He is very wordy with his descriptions and I have such a desire to go to South Caroline to visit some of these places that he has described.

The Help was terrific a recent best seller,

Sarah's Key I really enjoyed because of the history that I didn't know about and it was a read for my book discussion group. 

The Man in the White Sharkskin Suit - biography of life growing up Jewish in Egypt.

The September of Shiraz - novel about being Jewish in Iran 

The Secret LIfe of CeeCee Wilkes - 

Eye of my Heart , this is about being a Grandmother and their experiences. I loved it.


----------



## trueblue

For anyone interested in or planning to visit NOLA, or for anyone with an appreciation for food, I'm recommending Gumbo Tales by Sara Roahen. I'm halfway done and love it already.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Just finished The Nanny Returns, the sequel to The Nanny Diaries. It was good, not great. Still reading Sarah Palin's book.


----------



## mellowbo

Finished Sarah Palin and ditto Ann's remarks!

Now reading The White Queen. Love Philippa Gregory books.

The kindle is so addicting, but a good addiction!

Carole


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Reading "The Crossroads Cafe" by Deborah Smith. This was a free download for the Kindle and I am loving it!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Scooter's Family said:


> I can't wait to see that movie Dana! Let me know what you think.
> 
> I'm reading the Sarah Palin book right now and so far I'm enjoying. No matter what you think of her politics, this is a hard working woman!
> 
> Flynn-You're gonna get me in trouble! I just received a big Amazon order today but looked at the book you suggested and ordered it. My Aunt and Uncle, well they're my ex's Aunt and Uncle but I love them, have a cabin and lots of land in Clayton. Uncle grew up there and still has lots of family there. I can't wait to read this and will pass it on to my cousin so she can read it and pass it on to them! Thanks!!!


Sorry I did not see this earlier, Ann. You will LOVE the book "When Crickets Cry" I hesitate to say anymore or give away anything, it starts with something that leaves you turning pages..wonderful read. Best book in my memory of last 5 years at least!! I am not sure about his other books, started one and could not get into it, but I had a lot going on so maybe that is why. Please let me know what you think. Smiles to all Flynn


----------



## murphymoesmamma

trueblue said:


> I know Alexa joined, but did anyone else sign up on http://www.goodreads.com? I love it because you basically get to inventory your physical bookshelves and keep track of what you have and haven't read. I've also gotten some really good books based on others' recommendations/ratings. Let me know if you sign up so I can add you as a friend and check out your books!
> 
> For those of you who haven't read Edgar Sawtelle, I highly recommend it. I thought it was a great book. Didn't expect the ending at all.


Hi Kim, I signed up for goodreads. My user name is hollybk. Please add me as a friend.


----------



## trueblue

murphymoesmamma said:


> Hi Kim, I signed up for goodreads. My user name is hollybk. Please add me as a friend.


Holly, I tried finding you, but got the message that there was no hollybk. Here's my profile...add me! 

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/580161


----------



## murphymoesmamma

trueblue said:


> Holly, I tried finding you, but got the message that there was no hollybk. Here's my profile...add me!
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/580161


Kim I added you as a friend. I saw that your favorite book is "The Stand" I have been a Stephen King fan forever. Have you ever read any of Tabitha King's books? She is awesome and married to Stephen.


----------



## Scooter's Family

When Crickets Cry was wonderful! I highly recommend it.


----------



## trueblue

murphymoesmamma said:


> Kim I added you as a friend. I saw that your favorite book is "The Stand" I have been a Stephen King fan forever. Have you ever read any of Tabitha King's books? She is awesome and married to Stephen.


I haven't read any of her books, but I lurve Stephen!

I finished Gumbo Tales and loved it. It's like a love letter to New Orleans...great book.

Just started a chick book...Jennifer Weiner's Best Friends Forever. So far, I like it.

Ann, I'll have to check out the Cricket book. What's it about?


----------



## mellowbo

I just finished the White Queen and thought it was OK.
I'm loving Shanghi Girls.
What's the Cricket book about Ann?
Carole


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Shanghi Girls was wonderful. I think it will stick with you for awhile after you finish it.

I am reading The Cornerstone Cafe. I d/l based on everyone's recommendation and because it was free from Amazon. I am really enjoying it. The start of each new phase give some quaotes from some wonderful women. This is my kind of book. 

There was one other liuttle thing about his book that I really enjoyed. The main femail character is exploring her Grandmother's house and furnishings that had been stored away. She started to look at pictures of people and animals and she began to turnm them over looking for names and dates. There was a phot of a goat and when she turned it over the Goat's name was Bahbalo. 

Well my puster's name is Babaloo. I had quite a little chuckle at three in the morning this week.

Keep on reading and recommending.

Vicki and Babaloo


----------



## mellowbo

Vicki I can't find the Cornerstone Cafe on Amazon kindle??? Is it on your kindle??
Carole


----------



## mellowbo

ivyagogo said:


> I just finished The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest and believe it or not, I found it even better than the first two. I am so sad that there will never be more of them.
> 
> I am listening to Under the Dome now and so far so good. Classic Stephen King.


I just pre-ordered it for kindle. Won't be out until May 
Carole


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Carole,

Please excuse me, its the Crossroads Cafe. I think that I am losing my mind, here. Your Pupster looks a little bit like my Babaloo. I think I have to put up a more recent photo of him.


----------



## TurboMom

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm reading Pretty in Plaid by Jen Lancaster, I've read all of her books and think she's hilarious!!! Great vacation reading and if you're around my age you'll identify with all of what she's referring to in the books. Very funny!


I love Jen Lancaster!!! Do you follow her blog? She is so funny! I have read all of her books as well...even have Pretty in Plaid signed by her  (that was my least favourite though...I loved all of them except for that one). She recommended a book called "Queen of the Road"...you should check that one out...it was a great read.


----------



## TurboMom

I a huge bookworm. I'll read anything, but I love fantasy/sci-fi. I'm on goodreads as well 

I also belong to paperbackswap.com, but signed up recently on swaptree.com and I think I like this site better because you can swap your books for CD's,DVD's, video games.

Currently, I am just about wrapping up the Sookie Stackhouse series...it was fun...I am a fan of the HBO series, True Blood.

I also just finished up _Zeitoun_ by Dave Eggers (I heart Dave). That was a REALLY good book about a Muslim family in the wake of Hurricane Katrina.

Jonathan Tropper is another favourite author of mine.

I have so many authors I like! LOL!


----------



## Alexa

Missy said:


> now this is a book I would like to read on my one day Kindle. I almost bought it, but then I couldn't see me reading it in bed...IT IS HUGE!
> 
> .


Those books are PERFECT to listen to on the ipod while you have a painting project going on. I did that with "Pillars of the Earth" and "World without an end" this summer....and those are both whoppers


----------



## Alexa

TurboMom said:


> I a huge bookworm. I'll read anything, but I love fantasy/sci-fi. I'm on goodreads as well
> 
> I also belong to paperbackswap.com, but signed up recently on swaptree.com and I think I like this site better because you can swap your books for CD's,DVD's, video games.
> 
> e! LOL!


I am on paperbackswap, but hadn't heard of swaptree.com...have to go check them out!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Awww, you read it Ann, I think it is one of the best books I have ever read, maybe it ws my "mood" at the time. It has a great beginning, doesn't it??:amen:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mellowbo said:


> I just pre-ordered it for kindle. Won't be out until May
> Carole


Be sure and get it for Kindle, I got it from the library, and thought my wrists would break trying to read it...1072 pages!


----------



## mintchip

Has anyone read-----The Art of Racing in the Rain


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mintchip said:


> Has anyone read-----The Art of Racing in the Rain


I have not, but all my doggie friends say it is wonderful. It is on my list, let us know if you like it.


----------



## Jill in Mich

mintchip said:


> Has anyone read-----The Art of Racing in the Rain


Yep, really liked it. I recommend it to many of my book-loving friends, whether they're dog lovers or not.


----------



## SMARTY

mintchip said:


> Has anyone read-----The Art of Racing in the Rain


Yes, I recommended it a while back. Good reading for the dog lovers


----------



## mellowbo

Current read is Someone Knows My Name. WONDERFUL!
Carole


----------



## Missy

Reading... Let The Great World Spin! interesting. I likes the art of racing in the rain too.


----------



## Scooter's Family

mellowbo said:


> What's the Cricket book about Ann?
> Carole


The Cricket book is set in a small town in Georgia not far from me. It's about a little girl who is very sick and a local man who has had his heart broken. Lovely book.


----------



## Scooter's Family

TurboMom said:


> I love Jen Lancaster!!! Do you follow her blog? She is so funny! I have read all of her books as well...even have Pretty in Plaid signed by her  (that was my least favourite though...I loved all of them except for that one). She recommended a book called "Queen of the Road"...you should check that one out...it was a great read.


Just put it in my Amazon cart, thanks! Jen Lancaster is hysterical. I don't follow her blog but I should, I love her.


----------



## TurboMom

Ann-
I just peeked at Jen Lancaster's blog...she has tour dates for her next book...first stop is Atlanta...not sure how close you are, but if you can make it you should go 
May 4 - Atlanta, B&N Buckhead

May 5 - Birmingham, Alabama, B&N Summit Boulevard

May 6 - Houston, Borders Kirby Street

May 7 - Dallas, B&N Northwest Highway

May 11 - Detroit, Borders Birmingham

May 12 - Dayton, Ohio, Books & Co.

May 13 - St. Louis, at the Mad Art Gallery, books sold by Left Bank (and yes, they'll be selling drinks!)

May 14 - Chicago, Borders Michigan Ave

May 18 - Philadelphia, B&N Walnut Street

May 19 - New York City, B&N Union Square

May 20 - DC, B &N 12th Street NW

May 21 - Charlotte, B&N Huntersville

May 26 - Milwaukee, Borders Fox Point

May 27 - Oak Brook (Chicago), Borders


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just pre-ordered her new book and also got Family Affair that she recommends. Her blog is hysterical! I may try to go see her but that store is almost downtown, no parking around and it will be packed. Less than an hour away but I'm a wimp and hate going to Buckhead.


----------



## Leslie

Ann~ Have you read Mossy Creek? It's setting is just outside of Atlanta. I find myself thinking of you when I'm reading it  I picked it because it was free from Kindle. Glad I did, I've really enjoyed it. 

I was wondering about Crossroads Cafe. Think I may download it next.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Apparently it's a series but I've never heard of it. Looks like it's good though. Which ones have you read from the series?


----------



## mellowbo

Leslie, Crossroads Cafe isn't free anymore, arghh. I missed it too.
Carole


----------



## Leslie

Scooter's Family said:


> Apparently it's a series but I've never heard of it. Looks like it's good though. Which ones have you read from the series?


The only one I've read is Mossy Creek. I got it when it was free, it is now $7.18  I've enjoyed it enough I'll probably buy more from the series.


----------



## trueblue

I want to start a new series...any suggestions? I read the first one from the Sookie Stackhouse books, but I wasn't very impressed.


----------



## Poornima

trueblue said:


> I want to start a new series...any suggestions? I read the first one from the Sookie Stackhouse books, but I wasn't very impressed.


I adore Sue Grafton's alphabet mysteries. A light read but very hard to put down.


----------



## TurboMom

trueblue said:


> I want to start a new series...any suggestions? I read the first one from the Sookie Stackhouse books, but I wasn't very impressed.


what kind of series? i love my fantasy genre, so i have plenty of suggestions on those types of books


----------



## TurboMom

i picked up girl with the dragon tattoo and the art of racing in the rain this morning, lol. i was bookless, and this CANNOT be....ESPECIALLY on the subway to/from work


----------



## Lina

I didn't *not* like Girl with the Dragon Tattoo but honestly don't get why everyone loved it so much. I figured out the "mystery" halfway through and was just annoyed with the characters for not getting it either... then again, I'm pretty picky with my books so maybe that's why. 

If you like scifi/fantasy I just recently read the Mistborn series by Brandon Sanderson and really enjoyed it. The first two books are great. The third is a little boring with characters going on and on for pages about how miserable their life is (huge eye roll there) but the story was still interesting enough to keep me reading. In either case, I'd recommend at the very least the first book as it was really good. And if you're into horror, I liked The Strain by Guillermo del Toro (yes, the movie director).


----------



## TurboMom

I read the Mistborn series! I have the same feelings about it. Try the Night Angel trilogy by Brent Weeks...that was fun. 

I'm not into horror, but then again, I've never really given it a fair shot. Hmmm...maybe one day (if I ever get past the nightmares, lol).


----------



## mintchip

Poornima said:


> I adore Sue Grafton's alphabet mysteries. A light read but very hard to put down.


Me too!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

trueblue said:


> I want to start a new series...any suggestions? I read the first one from the Sookie Stackhouse books, but I wasn't very impressed.


I like Mary Kay Andrews books, Hissy Fit and all of them actually. Visit her site www.MarykayAndrews.com She lives in Atlanta, she vacations on the coast and takes a group with her each Jan. I believe it is...she is an antique-a-holic and really does travel to the good places, she will tell you where to find the buys on her site. Delightful lady and author.


----------



## Missy

Wanted to recommend this book I just finished and one I just started:

Let the Great World Spin: A Novel by Colum Mccann  is a really good book that winds it's characters together from seemingly different worlds. Not a "I can't put this down" or "can't wait to read it" book. But powerful and very well written.

Dog Man by Martha Sherrill  I just started this book and I am enjoying thoroughly much like I enjoyed Edgar Sawtelle. It is about a man in Japan during World War II who started to raise Akita's and was part of bringing them back from obscurity. It is as much about the dogs as it is about life in different parts of Japan at that time. I believe it is a true story, but reads very much like a novel.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy said:


> Dog Man by Martha Sherrill  I just started this book and I am enjoying thoroughly much like I enjoyed Edgar Sawtelle. It is about a man in Japan during World War II who started to raise Akita's and was part of bringing them back from obscurity. It is as much about the dogs as it is about life in different parts of Japan at that time. I believe it is a true story, but reads very much like a novel.


I heard an interview on NPR with the author - this is a true story and sounded very interesting. Book sounds like it's worth a read.


----------



## Poornima

mintchip said:


> Me too!


I am glad to hear you are a Sue Grafton fan too. Isn't she awesome?

You might like Harlan Coben's "Gone for Good". Very engaging mystery till the end!


----------



## Leslie

First, let me say, please don't laugh 

I just finished reading Dragon in the Sock Drawer by Kate Klimo at the request of my 8 y.o. DGS who fell in love w/it. If any of you have kids who are "stuck" in the Magic Treehouse series (ages 6-9) and really need to move on to a more advanced level of reading, this new series (Dragon Keepers) will definitely fit the bill! It is a nice step up in reading level (ages 9-12) and has great vocabulary. More plusses: there's AR quizzes for them and they're available for the Kindle! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

I just wanted to bump this up again as I just finished it and think that many of you will like it. It deals with so many of the breeding issues we all talk about...change of look, coloring, split in the breed, temperment, spirit. Plus it gives a look at the culture of Japan in the 50's through modern times. Makes me want to go out and visit an Akita.



> Dog Man by Martha Sherrill I just started this book and I am enjoying thoroughly much like I enjoyed Edgar Sawtelle. It is about a man in Japan during World War II who started to raise Akita's and was part of bringing them back from obscurity. It is as much about the dogs as it is about life in different parts of Japan at that time. I believe it is a true story, but reads very much like a novel.


----------



## Missy

*Under the Dome?*

Has any one read this Stephen King enormous tome? I just started it on the kindle (just a few pages) and I am wondering if it stays as gruesome and if all the characters are despicable? Should I keep going? does it get better?


----------



## tabby2

Missy, I read Under The Dome. If you like Stephen King, it's worth finishing. Not his best (not up to the standard of The Stand) but kind of in the middle. I wouldn't buy it again (if that makes sense) and if you don't like King, you absolutely won't like it.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Missy said:


> Has any one read this Stephen King enormous tome? I just started it on the kindle (just a few pages) and I am wondering if it stays as gruesome and if all the characters are despicable? Should I keep going? does it get better?


I don't know what to say. I got the book from the library and could hardly hold it up to read in bed, which is where I do all my reading. I was not impressed, but not many of his books are to my liking anymore. Last one I liked was Duma Key..think that is the correct spelling, that was good, listened to it.


----------



## Missy

LOL Flynn, seeing Under The Dome in the book store is what made me realize I wanted a Kindle. The kindle is great for reading in bed, it weighs the same no matter how long the book is. 

Jane, It has been a while since I have read a King novel. I used to like him a lot. I like the more mysterious, less horror-like. Like shawshank, firestarter, I never read the stand. maybe I should start there. But I will give Dome it a little longer, if I like it, I can like it for a long time as it is so long.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Missy said:


> LOL Flynn, seeing Under The Dome in the book store is what made me realize I wanted a Kindle. The kindle is great for reading in bed, it weighs the same no matter how long the book is.
> 
> Jane, It has been a while since I have read a King novel. I used to like him a lot. I like the more mysterious, less horror-like. Like shawshank, firestarter, I never read the stand. maybe I should start there. But I will give Dome it a little longer, if I like it, I can like it for a long time as it is so long.


Read a review of Duma Key and see if you think you might like it. I loved it!!


----------



## trueblue

I liked Under the Dome, but I love all things Stephen King. I find that his more recent work isn't as bloody, gory, evil like the earlier stuff...still weird, but I like it!


----------



## Rita Nelson

I can't remember who recommended When Crickets Cry and Still Alice, but thanks. I loved both books. I'm waiting for Edgar Sawtell to be returned to the library to ready that one. Just wish I had more time to read. One of my favorite past times.


----------



## trueblue

Just finished This is Where I Leave You by Jonathan Tropper. Very good book! Downloaded Dog Man tonight and will start reading tomorrow while blowdrying


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I used to be a King fan and I guess I still am but as I get older the less I like his writing. I loved "The Stand" and I agree that "Duma Key" was pretty good. I have "Under the Dome" on my to read list but I am going to hold off for a bit on that. Missy let me know what you think of it.


----------



## good buddy

Missy said:


> Has any one read this Stephen King enormous tome? I just started it on the kindle (just a few pages) and I am wondering if it stays as gruesome and if all the characters are despicable? Should I keep going? does it get better?


I haven't read it yet--got it for Chrstmas! I was finishing Blaze then --Stephen King writing as Richard Bachman and then dove in to Cesar's Way. I should finish Cesar's Way today and then I'll be right behind you.  I am a King fan so even if I don't love it, I'll like it I'm sure!

By the way, Cesar's Way is very good! It tells about Cesar Milan and his life from childhood to now and also talks about dog psychology. It was a fast read for me and I got some ideas from it that help me to understand more about my pack.


----------



## mintchip

Has anyone read Bundle of Trouble or Motherhood is Murder by Diana Orgain?


----------



## mellowbo

Loved Someone Knows My Name!! It's about a little African girl who was stolen in the 1750's and her life into the 1800's.

Also liked The Politician. It's not left or right, just very interesting.

The Shunning was a free download and just OK.

Just started The Russian Concubine.


----------



## pixie's mom

That is a long thread. Don't know if anyone mentioned Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series. I love it and laugh at every chapter.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mintchip said:


> Has anyone read Bundle of Trouble or Motherhood is Murder by Diana Orgain?


Let me know if you read these and like them..sounds interesting!


----------



## mintchip

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Let me know if you read these and like them..sounds interesting!


Sure did! :whoo: ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Thanks I will try them!!


----------



## trueblue

Just finished Dog Man. I thought it was interesting that Japan doesn't recognize American-bred Akitas, and apparently, the AKC doesn't recognize Akitas from Japan. Weird. It was a good book...definitely made me want to visit the snow country in Japan.

Started Watership Down at the suggestion of a friend. I like it so far, but haven't yet figured out what the deeper meaning is supposed to be, and I know there's supposed to be one.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

trueblue said:


> Just finished Dog Man. I thought it was interesting that Japan doesn't recognize American-bred Akitas, and apparently, the AKC doesn't recognize Akitas from Japan. Weird. It was a good book...definitely made me want to visit the snow country in Japan.
> 
> Started Watership Down at the suggestion of a friend. I like it so far, but haven't yet figured out what the deeper meaning is supposed to be, and I know there's supposed to be one.


Let me know when you find out...not sure I am going to read it, unless I get an e-reader:-}


----------



## TurboMom

trueblue said:


> Just finished This is Where I Leave You by Jonathan Tropper.


I really like Jonathan Tropper...I've read all of his books.

I'm currently reading "FOOL" by Christopher Moore.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Can anyone suggest authors who's works will not make one blush because of the four letter words and/or sexual situations? I read a lot of Christian authors but it gets very expensive buying the books. My local library has very few of those writers to chose from.


----------



## TurboMom

Have you read Ted Dekker?


----------



## sandydlc

TurboMom said:


> I really like Jonathan Tropper...I've read all of his books.
> 
> I'm currently reading "FOOL" by Christopher Moore.


I absolutely *love* Christopher Moore!! For those who have Audible.com subscriptions - he uses the best narrators for his stories. I just finished "Bloodsucking Fiends" and I'm now in the middle of "You Suck". His stories are lighthearted and unpredictable. They're a nice diversion when you've been reading heavier titles like "the Lovely Bones" and "The Help" - both of which I recently finished and loved, but they're very deep and sometimes you just need a light read.

My favorite Christopher Moore novel to date is still "A Dirty Job". The narrator is brilliant and you really get sucked into the story. What I appreciate is that Moore likes to weave elements from one story into another. There is a scene in "A Dirty Job" that also appears in "You Suck", but from the other character's perspective. Really fun to catch those little details!!

Sandy


----------



## TurboMom

Sandy-
I <3 Moore too  His new book, I think it's called "Love Bites", is a sequel to "You Suck". I'm hoping to make it over to the book store on 4/3 to get it signed by him...can't wait!


----------



## Thumper

Rita Nelson said:


> Can anyone suggest authors who's works will not make one blush because of the four letter words and/or sexual situations? I read a lot of Christian authors but it gets very expensive buying the books. My local library has very few of those writers to chose from.


Try looking into some young adult fiction/ teen fiction. Many popular authors who write adult fiction will also write stories for teen fiction, which is basically the same stories as the adults, with the exception of cursing, sexual focus and violence.


----------



## Missy

Rita, I love Alice Hoffman's books there are usually relationships but they are not explicit. My recent favorite of hers is The Story Sisters. An oldy but very good one of hers is Second Nature. and of course there is Practical Magic that was made into the Movie. All her books have a slight magical twist to them...but you are usually left wondering if it is real or perceived magic.


----------



## Milo's Mom

I just finished the book, Look Again, by Lisa Scottoline. I couldn't put it down.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Irina, Kara & Missy, Thank you for your suggestions. Hopefully, the next library trip will be very successful.


----------



## TurboMom

Good luck, Rita! Ted Dekker's books are dubbed "Christian Thrillers". I really dug them  I don't think they contained profanity though (it's been a while since I read them).


----------



## Missy

I just wanted to recommend The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks. by rebecca skloot. I usually only read fiction-- but this real life story is so rich and takes you through so many different things from medicine, to race relations, to just a fascinating tale. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

luv2havs said:


> I recently read the book, Still Alice, and found it fascinating and hard to put down. It's quite a read, written from the viewpoint of the person who has early onset Alzheimers. It's fiction, but very well-researched and the science in it is fascinating.
> Yes, it's sad.


Was that made into a tv movie?


----------



## TurboMom

So what is everyone reading now?
I am reading _The Road_.

Also, does anyone here do swaptree.com?


----------



## Rita Nelson

I'm reading Her Mother's Hope by Francine Rivers. Two other books by her that are favorites of mine are Redeeming Love and And The Shofar Blew.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Hi,

Instead of writing down everyone's recommendations I have been going directly to Amazon and have been requesting the sample's. 

I am finding this a great feature of the Kindle. If I don't find that I have any interest after reading the sample, I delete and that's the end of it. 
Thanks for all the recommendations,
Vicki


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Hi,

I have just finished reading two books by Kate Morton. The first that I read but was her second was the Forgotten Garden. I really enjoyed the book. Not normally something that I would pick up but last night I finshed her first book that i read second. I couldn't book it down. I was up to 81% last night and had to finish. At three o'clock I put it down and 5:45 A.m. the sun came shining into my bedroom.

The House at Riverton was terrific. I was totally engrossed. The story is told by Grace who starts out at 14 to work as a House Maiden at the Riverton House. The story interweaves between various timeframes but you always know in which one you are reading.

Of the two The House at Riverton was my most favorite. It's now 3:08 P.m. I only went to bed 12 hours ago and I have almost finished with my 8 - 4 job. Hooray.


----------



## Poornima

Chiefs by Stuart Woods ****
Drive: The Surprising Truth About What Motivates us by Daniel H. Pink *** 1/2
Dead in the Water, Stuart Woods ***


----------



## ls-indy

AmeliasBabaloo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Instead of writing down everyone's recommendations I have been going directly to Amazon and have been requesting the sample's.
> 
> I am finding this a great feature of the Kindle. If I don't find that I have any interest after reading the sample, I delete and that's the end of it.
> Thanks for all the recommendations,
> Vicki


I do the same thing on the Nook! Way better than buying a book and finding out you hate it!!

I've been doing a lot more reading since I'm only semi-mobile (waiting for hip replacement surgery in June). I've read:

The Help - Kathryn Stockett
The Host - Stephanie Meyer
The Story of Edgar Sawtelle - David Wroblewski
Pirate Latitudes - Michael Crichton
My Sister's Keeper - Jodi Picoult
A Reliable Wife - Robert Goolrick

and I'm currently reading "New York" by Edward Rutherford.

I'm so glad I got the Nook since it's difficult for me to get about and I can buy a new book so easily. A few more I want to get are:

House Rules - Jodi Picoult
In the Shadow of the Cypress - Thomas Steinbeck
Impact - Douglas Preston
Into the Forest - Jean Hegland

I find that, since I've retired, I'm reading more fiction and way less non-fiction. Maybe its just a phase I'm going through....
:tea::tea:


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just put The Forgotten Garden in my Amazon cart.

Lynda-I LOVED The Help, such a wonderful book.

I'm currently reading My Fair Lazy by Jen Lancaster, she's hysterical but very sarcastic. Her books always make me laugh out loud. Next in line is Laura Bush's book.


----------



## trueblue

Scooter's Family said:


> I just put The Forgotten Garden in my Amazon cart.
> 
> Lynda-I LOVED The Help, such a wonderful book.
> 
> I'm currently reading My Fair Lazy by Jen Lancaster, she's hysterical but very sarcastic. Her books always make me laugh out loud. Next in line is Laura Bush's book.


I like Jen Lancaster's books too, but I think I'll skip Laura B's. LOL. I thought about you yesterday. On my way out of the office, I noticed a few Karl Rove books stacked up on the coffee table. Apparently, one of the owners made a donation to something, and they sent a case of his books. I guess nobody wants them


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hah! I don't want them either, he's a nutcase.

So many of the things Jen Lancaster does and says make me think of myself!


----------



## TurboMom

jen lancaster is way funny. i got a chance to meet her at a book signing/reading of Pretty in Plaid and she rocked.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Just read Debbie Macomber's Hannah's List. Great read! What I like to call Beach reading. Can't wait to read Jen Lancaster, do I need to read the first book first?


----------



## Scooter's Family

I would read the first one first!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Thanks will probably have to order them, my library is taking too much time!!


----------



## SMARTY

My DD sent me Love is the Best Medicine by Dr. Nick Trout, a veterinarian. I'm about 1/4 of the way through and it is a good read and insight from a vets point of view.


----------



## trueblue

Any football fanatics or Raiders' fans? Check out You're OK, It's Just a Bruise. VERY interesting read.

http://www.amazon.com/Youre-Its-Just-Bruise-Outrageous/dp/0312136277/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1275095097&sr=1-1


----------



## Rita Nelson

Just finished Jodi Picoult's House Rules. It was one of my favorites of hers because I could relate to it as I have a granddaughter (6 yrs. old) with Asperger's and a grand nephew (15 yrs. old) with Autism.


----------



## tabby2

Rita Nelson said:


> Can anyone suggest authors who's works will not make one blush because of the four letter words and/or sexual situations? I read a lot of Christian authors but it gets very expensive buying the books. My local library has very few of those writers to chose from.


Try the Mrs. Murphy mystery series by Rita Mae Brown; they're more about the characters with a little mystery thrown in; charming and good for animal lovers. The first three are Wish You Were Here, Rest In Pieces and Murder at Monticello. I also really like Mary Stewart and also Elizabeth Peters (Peabody series) -- if you read the Elizabeth Peters series with Amanda Peabody, make sure you read them in order.


----------



## ivyagogo

I just started listening to Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter. I'm really digging it. It's told as though it were his actual diaries, so it's almost like non-fiction only it's very much fiction.


----------



## trueblue

Just finished The Lady Elizabeth. Four stars.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

I read just about anything. I like mysteries best for casual reading. The Jefferson Bass novels are all set in my area as Dr. Bass is the "Body Farm" man (there really is a body farm and a Dr. Bass, I've met him). Right now I'm on my 2nd Jodi Picault novel and they are different but good. I have a friend that we swap books two or so times a year, go to the used book store, the library and I always get Barnes and Nobel gift cards for Christmas presents.


----------



## Rita Nelson

tabby2 said:


> Try the Mrs. Murphy mystery series by Rita Mae Brown; they're more about the characters with a little mystery thrown in; charming and good for animal lovers. The first three are Wish You Were Here, Rest In Pieces and Murder at Monticello. I also really like Mary Stewart and also Elizabeth Peters (Peabody series) -- if you read the Elizabeth Peters series with Amanda Peabody, make sure you read them in order.


Thanks Jane, I'll give those books a try.


----------



## Poornima

Innocent by Scott Turrow ****

No More Dirty Looks: The Truth about Your Beauty Products--and the Ultimate Guide to Safe and Clean Cosmetics Siobhan O'Connor, Alexandra Spunt ****


----------



## Rita Nelson

Kristin Hannah's Winter Garden was a good read. Just about through with The Help by Kathryn Stockett - really like it. I grew up in the South during the 60's. My grandparents and parents had "help", but the things that happened in this book was not the norm in our little town. Our "help" used the family bathroom and ate lunch (dinner) with the family. We considered them part of the family.


----------



## dodrop82

I am a Dean Koontz fanatic! Read them all, but my very favorite is 'The Husband'. I've made so many people read it, I don't even know where it is anymore.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just finished Friday Night Knitting Club. Wonerful! I stayed up until almost 2am the other night finishing it and now I'm on the sequel.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Makes you want to knit, doesn't it? We have a great little shop up this way Ann! Have you read Debbie Macomber's books?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yes it does and I often wish I knew how!

I have read her books and enjoy them. I'd read all day long if I could.


----------



## good buddy

dodrop82 said:


> I am a Dean Koontz fanatic! Read them all, but my very favorite is 'The Husband'. I've made so many people read it, I don't even know where it is anymore.


I used to read ALL the time but spend alot of time on the forum now LOL! That's a nice recomendation..I have a few books I haven't read just waiting for me and "The Husband" is one of them! I'm currently reading Stephen Kings Under The Dome and then hubby gave me a book this week called The Passage by Justin Cronin. I also picked up a book at a garage sale a coule weeks ago by Dean Koontz called The Darkest Evening of the Year. I had better get busy reading!!!


----------



## Kathie

Pearl Buck in China by Hilary Spurling is a good one, too. I just read the first 13 pages free online and plan to order it. I don't have a Kindle yet - I'm too used to going to the public libary.....lol So, I may order this one in hardcover since it will be one I might read again. It is a biography which I love and Pearl Buck spent most of her life in China as the daughter of missionary parents. I read The Good Earth  by her when I was a teenager and have loved her ever since!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Sounds good Kathie, I too love her Good Earth. Has anyone read Eat, Pray, Love? A movie will be coming out the 13th with Julia Roberts...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Jill in Mich said:


> Rating: ****
> I just read "Still Alice" by Lisa Genova (fiction) about a woman with early onset Alzheimer's - from her perspective. Very moving and I enjoyed it (if that's the right word to use with this topic). Left me thinking about it for a long time after.
> 
> I'm currently reading Jodi Picoult's new book "Handle With Care". Another one of her moral dilemma books. Good start, I'll wait to rate it until I've finished.
> 
> Dog related:
> 
> I also just finished "Culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson and *****
> "On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals" by Turid Rugaas **** Especially for foster families and those adopting timid or "damaged" dogs.
> 
> Both were very good and have given me a whole new perspective on communicating with Cody & Tess. I'm putting together some info on "Calming Signals" for a new thread. Both provide excellent day-to-day tools.


Did you do your calming signals and a new thread? I hope you will, if you have not. Thanks Flynn


----------



## dodrop82

Dean Koontz' The Darkest Evening of the Year is very good. And he typically has a wonderful dog character in his stories. He also has a line of dog toys and products at Pet Smart, named after his beloved Golden Lab, Trixie, who as passed away.


----------



## trueblue

Just saw that Confessions of a Shopaholic is available for kindle for .89. Hilarious book!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kim-Have you read the Friday Night Knitting Club? Great book!


----------



## trueblue

Scooter's Family said:


> Kim-Have you read the Friday Night Knitting Club? Great book!


No...I'll have to put that on my to-read list...thanks!


----------



## Rita Nelson

good buddy said:


> I used to read ALL the time but spend alot of time on the forum now LOL! That's a nice recomendation..I have a few books I haven't read just waiting for me and "The Husband" is one of them! I'm currently reading Stephen Kings Under The Dome and then hubby gave me a book this week called The Passage by Justin Cronin. I also picked up a book at a garage sale a coule weeks ago by Dean Koontz called The Darkest Evening of the Year. I had better get busy reading!!!


Christy, thanks for recommending "The Husband" by Dean Koontz. I never read anything like that, but decided to give it a try. I can't put it down. Are all his books along that same line?


----------



## LilyMyLove

ivyagogo said:


> I just started listening to Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter. I'm really digging it. It's told as though it were his actual diaries, so it's almost like non-fiction only it's very much fiction.


Have you read Pride and Prejudice and Zombies? Its really great on audio!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Rita Nelson said:


> Christy, thanks for recommending "The Husband" by Dean Koontz. I never read anything like that, but decided to give it a try. I can't put it down. Are all his books along that same line?


Is The Husband an old or new book? I think I like most of Koontz books, some better than others, but he can really hold your attention!!!


----------



## dodrop82

The Husband is one of his newer books. And better books. His fist books were great, then for awhile he wrote about time travel, which I didn't enjoy so much. Now he's back in full swing again with, The Husband, The Good Guy, The Darkest Evening of the Year, The Odd Thomas Series, and The Frankenstein Series!


----------



## Rita Nelson

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Is The Husband an old or new book? I think I like most of Koontz books, some better than others, but he can really hold your attention!!!


The copyright says 2006 on the copy I got from the library.


----------



## Alexa

I am reading "Saving Ceecee Honeycutt" right now and am loving it! Well, actually I am listening to it on audiobook and it makes cleaning the kitchen a whole lot more enjoyable!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I love listening to audio books while sewing. Although it did take me a bit to learn to coordinate the two. I would concentrate on sewing and realize I had missed a whole chapter of the book! :biggrin1: I should make a trip to the library and see what they have!


----------



## Alexa

our Snohomish library now has audiobooks that I can download directly to my IPOD, which is even better than the CDs!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Ha - I am still in the Dark Ages when it comes to technology. No IPOD, Kindle, iPhone..... and the list goes on.  So, it will be old-fashioned drive to the library and check out CD or Ha - maybe even CASSETTES. I think I still saw them there last time I visited!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

In my library you have to be prepared to be disappointed with the cassettes, the will break, or stop, or whatever, since they are older. Also some of the cds are scratched, but I can usually go to the next track and be okay with it. 
I love to listen to audio books. Won't the Kindle read to you? I have not tried it, just got mine set up. Someone told me they thought it would. Whatever and however, I think the audios are great for making the time go by when you are doing something like cleaning.. 
Anyone have any new suggestions? I like mysteries and also funny authors like Mary Kay Andrews. She makes me laugh out loud whereever I am!!!


----------



## Rita Nelson

Alexa said:


> I am reading "Saving Ceecee Honeycutt" right now and am loving it! Well, actually I am listening to it on audiobook and it makes cleaning the kitchen a whole lot more enjoyable!


Just read an excerpt on this book. This is definitely next on my reading list. I grew up in the south during the 50's and 60's and enjoy reading stories about that time period to see if I can relate to it.


----------



## Kathie

Flynn, I tried the audio on my Kindle and hated it! It sounded like an automaton - horrible! I would only use it as a last resort if I was driving or something. There is no inflection in the voice and it goes pretty fast. I guess I like to think as I read......lol I'm going to have to check into the book "Saving CeeCee Cunningham". I love to read but the older I get the sleepier it makes me!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Two of my favorite authors are Sharon McCrumb and Patricia Sprinkle. They both write southern flavored mysteries which really do make you laugh..Many of their books come in digital format. I should also include Kathy Trocheck who is also Mary Kay Andrews.
Fun reading...
Thanks for the update on the "talking" Kindle...guess it won't work. I just cannot drive without an audio book on long trips...they make the trip go quickly.


----------

